# سؤال عن خطيئة ادم



## الرب نوري99 (12 أبريل 2014)

*حسب ما انا فاهم انه قبل ان يخطىء ادم وحواء لم يكن هناك ألم ولا امراض ولا تعب بس مش كثير فاهم النقطة هذي يعني الله لما خلق ادم وحواء اكيد كان عنده قلب واعضاء والقلب كان يضخ دم لكل انحاء الجسم لحتى يضله عايش .. ولا كانت تركيبة الجسم وقتها غير وبعد ما اخطأ ادم اصبح القلب يضخ الدم على سبيل المثال والمعدة تهضم الطعام واصبح الانسان بحاجة للأكل لكي يعيش؟ طيب لماذا كان هناك أكل قبل ذلك "عندما قال لهم اذا أكلتوا من هذه الشجرة سوف تموتا" اليس كان الاكل ضروري للنمو وللعيش ؟ وهل لو لم يخطىء آدم لاصبح الناس يعيشون الى الابد ولا يموتوا؟

بعرف انه مسموح لي سؤال بنفس الموضوع بس بتمنى تسمحولي اسأل كمان سؤال بيخص الموضوع وهو انه هل الخطيئة كانت الاكل من الشجرة ام هذه قصة رمزية ؟ ولماذا الله اراد ان يختبرهما وقال لهم انهم سوف يموتوا ان أكلوا من هذه الشجرة؟

*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 أبريل 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> *حسب ما انا فاهم انه قبل ان يخطىء ادم وحواء لم يكن هناك ألم ولا امراض ولا تعب بس مش كثير فاهم النقطة هذي يعني الله لما خلق ادم وحواء اكيد كان عنده قلب واعضاء والقلب كان يضخ دم لكل انحاء الجسم لحتى يضله عايش .. ولا كانت تركيبة الجسم وقتها غير وبعد ما اخطأ ادم اصبح القلب يضخ الدم على سبيل المثال والمعدة تهضم الطعام واصبح الانسان بحاجة للأكل لكي يعيش؟*





الرب نوري99 قال:


> *طيب لماذا كان هناك أكل قبل ذلك "عندما قال لهم اذا أكلتوا من هذه الشجرة سوف تموتا" اليس كان الاكل ضروري للنمو وللعيش ؟*
> *وهل لو لم يخطىء آدم لاصبح الناس يعيشون الى الابد ولا يموتوا؟*
> 
> *بعرف انه مسموح لي سؤال بنفس الموضوع بس بتمنى تسمحولي اسأل كمان سؤال بيخص الموضوع وهو انه هل الخطيئة كانت الاكل من الشجرة ام هذه قصة رمزية ؟ ولماذا الله اراد ان يختبرهما وقال لهم انهم سوف يموتوا ان أكلوا من هذه الشجرة؟*


*الاجابة :*
*1] مع الاجابة على هذه الاستفسارات لى رجاء الا تتحول قصة آدم : إلى عثرة تصدك عن الاهتمام بخلاص نفسك .*
*2] حسب إيماننا - الله خلق آدم وحواء - خلقاً خاصاً بهما ( نرفض الجموح والغلواء فى نظرية التطور)*
*آدم مخلوق بشري قريب جداً جداً من الانسان المعاصر فى القرن الحادى والعشرين الميلادى .. وكامل الانسانية التى نراها الان وأعضاؤءه تعمل كحالاتنا التى نحن عليها تماما..*
*3] الله خلقه على صورة الله فى القدرة على التفكير الابتكار الابداع \ حرية الضمير \ حرية الارادة \ حرية الاختيار\ المسئؤلية الادبية والعقلية.*
*حب الخير والصلاح...الميل للبر... التسبيح ......... الله كلفه بالعمل فى الجنة وحفظها وملاحظتها وصيانتها والاستمرار فى استصلاحها. *
*4] ;كانت هناك مأكؤلات تخص آدم من النباتات العشبية وكانت الاف الاشجار المثمرة العادية موجوده على مساحات شاسعة فى الجنة *
*غير الشجرة المرفوضة -الله وفر الالاف من فرص الاشباع لادم غير الشجرة- حتى ولو كان الاكل جبريا لاجل الحياة*
*5] الشجرة المقصودة هى شجرة اكسبها الله ميزة - حسب قصده- ان تكون هذه الشجرة حال الاكل منها تدفع الانسان لاختبار الشر بالتجريب الشخصي -فتكون معرفته بالشر معرفة معايشة وخبرة ذاتية بالفعل والممارسة ...*
*6] نظريا لو لم يكن ادم اكل من الشجرة ...نظريا لم يكن اختبر بالتالى الموت الادبي ولا الاعتبارى ولا الاخلاقي ولا الموت الروحى ولا الموت البدنى الفسيولبيلوجى.*
*7] التجربة كانت حرية الاختيار بين الطاعة والعصيان . التجربة كانت الثقة فى الوحى .ومحاولة تحرييف الوحى الذى كان شفاهى وقتها.*​


----------



## الرب نوري99 (12 أبريل 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *الاجابة :
> 1]    مع الاجابة  على هذه الاستفسارات  لى رجاء  الا   تتحول  قصة آدم   : إلى عثرة تصدك عن الاهتمام بخلاص نفسك .​*:
> ::
> :
> 657




الصراحة انا حابب اعرف كل شيء واقتنع بكل شيء لانه خطيئة آدم لها دور كبير جداً في الديانة المسيحية


----------



## الرب نوري99 (13 أبريل 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *الاجابة :*
> *1] مع الاجابة على هذه الاستفسارات لى رجاء الا تتحول قصة آدم : إلى عثرة تصدك عن الاهتمام بخلاص نفسك .*
> *2] حسب إيماننا - الله خلق آدم وحواء - خلقاً خاصاً بهما ( نرفض الجموح والغلواء فى نظرية التطور)*
> *آدم مخلوق بشري قريب جداً جداً من الانسان المعاصر فى القرن الحادى والعشرين الميلادى .. وكامل الانسانية التى نراها الان وأعضاؤءه تعمل كحالاتنا التى نحن عليها تماما..*
> ...


​ 
بس لسا مش فاهم يعني الفساد نتج عنه الموت والمرض صح ؟
يعني بعد ما اكل من الشجرة تغيرت طبيعة الجسم فأصبحت اعضاء الجسم قابل للمرض واصبح القلب يضخ دم لكي يبقى الانسان عايش؟
ولو ما اخطأ كان بقى الانسان عايش الى الابد دون موت ؟ مش ممكن الشيطان يغوي شخص اخر غير دام فيما بعد ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 أبريل 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> * وهل لو لم يخطىء آدم لاصبح الناس يعيشون الى الابد ولا يموتوا؟
> 
> 
> *



*على حسب ما هو واضح من القصة 
إن آدم و حواء إتجوزوا لم خرجوا من الجنة 
إستنتاج شخصى :لو ما كانش أخطأ : يبقى ما كانش هيتجوز و يخلف فما كانش هيبقى فيه ناس من الأصل 

*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 أبريل 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> الصراحة انا حابب اعرف كل شيء واقتنع بكل شيء لانه خطيئة آدم لها دور كبير جداً في الديانة المسيحية



إذا   [ حابب   تعرف ]   فألف ألف أهلا  وسهلاً.
إذا حابب أن تقتنع فألف ألف أهلا وسهلا
أفلحت  مادمت صادقاً
فكرة أن   خطيئة  آدم   (لها دور كبير فى الديانة المسيحية)
1- إذن الهدف هو الجدل لاهداف عقائدية .
2- خطيئة آدم  ليس لها* دور كبير* فى (الديانة المسيحية)...[    تعليق للزميل  غامض المقصد -مخطئ من حيث المبنى]
ففي المسيحية   
توجد   علاقة  الله  والانسان
الله بار وصالح وخلق الانسان مخلوق بار صالح  :
هذا البر والصلاح  مشروط بكونه على صورة الله ومثاله - يعنى مشروط بإلتصاقه بالله وثباته فيه.
  وخلقه  للخلود السعيد  إن ثبت فى البر والصلاح.الذى هو الثبات فى الله والالتصاق به.
الله الصالح هذا محب للانسان.والله فى نفس الوقت يحترم كلمته وحريةا لانسان واختياراته.
الانسان   حر فى اختياراته بدون جبر  بين الصلاح  او العصيان - مُدعّماً بالوصية الالهية.
فهو حر الاختيار
بين البنوية لله  - او_ العبودية_ للشيطان.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 أبريل 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> *
> بعرف انه مسموح لي سؤال بنفس الموضوع بس بتمنى تسمحولي اسأل كمان سؤال بيخص الموضوع وهو انه هل الخطيئة كانت الاكل من الشجرة ام هذه قصة رمزية ؟ ولماذا الله اراد ان يختبرهما وقال لهم انهم سوف يموتوا ان أكلوا من هذه الشجرة؟
> 
> *



*صدقنى إجابة السؤال دا حاجة من إتنين 
إما الاجابة الموجودة فى مشاركة العضو إليكتريك كرنت 
أو الاجابة الإجابة : و أنا إش عارفنى :dntknw:ما تسأل ربنا:love34:



*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 أبريل 2014)

*


الرب نوري99 قال:



			مش ممكن الشيطان يغوي شخص اخر غير دام فيما بعد ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الاجابة :
نعم . طبعاً
ويحدث كل دقيقة .
ما المشكلة ؟؟
إنه إغواء  فى  ذات المجال .وفى ذات الصياغة . وفى ذات آدم .
فالحياة الآن     "مجالين"       [الاول: بر المسيح ]- [الثانى إغواء الشيطان الذى يفضى الى الموت الابدى].
بس  فى مفهومنا   أن الاغواء الذى يغويه  الشيطان   - للسيد  فلان الفلانى  سنة 2014م مثلا: ليسقط فى الزنا وليفرط فى شرب الخمور او ليسرق بنكاً  مثلاً :.,
  هو( فى إطار ). (فى نفس مجال)  خطية آدم 
القائمة على سؤء استخدام الحرية -\ العصيان -\ انجراف الارادة \-الخروج من دائرة بر الله فى المسيح.

فعليك يا  زميلي العزيز:  ان تفهم عقيدتنا, ومنهجنا المسيحى   قائم  إما   على:
"1- بر الله بالايمان والطاعة التى فى المسيح يسوع
2-واما  على الابتعاد عن كل هذا -خروج عن  مجال طاعة الله وعن بر الله الذى فى المسيح يسوع المخلص الفادى آدم الثانى الذى  فى كيانه  الخلاص-.وفى هذا الخروج   هو الدخول الى  مجال الموت والهلاك الذى  فى آدم الاول ."



			الرجاء  الانتباه إلى أن البند  الاول فى قوانين قسم الاسئلة      ينص  على   حظر  توجيه الاسئلة الافتراضية القائمة على  "لو"
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​


----------



## الرب نوري99 (13 أبريل 2014)

شكرا عالاجابات بس اعذروني لسا لدي غموض للعلم انا مسيحي ومفتخر في دلك لكن دائما تواجهني استفساراع وانتم الوحيدين من يستطيعون الإجابة. .

حسب سفر التكوين الله خلق ادم وحواء ليتكاثروا يعني سواء حدثت الخطية ام لا كانوا سيتكاثروا صح؟
حسب كمان السفر انه الله خلق ادم ليعمل بدون تعب بس بعد الخطيئة صار يعرق ويتعب طب انا اللي مش راضي يدخل عقلي كيف مثلا ما كان يعرق وكان عنده الغدد اللي بتفرز العرق!؟ 

وسؤال اخر لم اجد اجابة عليه الموت كان عقاب ادم يعني قبل الخطيئة الله خلق ادم ليتكاثر وكانوا رح يبقوا عايشين الى المالانهاية ؟ 

بتمنى تجاوبوني على كل سؤال على حدى مش جواب عام وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 أبريل 2014)

*


الرب نوري99 قال:



			شكرا عالاجابات بس اعذروني لسا لدي غموض للعلم انا مسيحي ومفتخر في دلك لكن دائما تواجهني استفساراع وانتم الوحيدين من يستطيعون الإجابة. .

حسب سفر التكوين الله خلق ادم وحواء ليتكاثروا يعني سواء حدثت الخطية ام لا كانوا سيتكاثروا صح؟
حسب كمان السفر انه الله خلق ادم ليعمل بدون تعب بس بعد الخطيئة صار يعرق ويتعب طب انا اللي مش راضي يدخل عقلي كيف مثلا ما كان يعرق وكان عنده الغدد اللي بتفرز العرق!؟ 

وسؤال اخر لم اجد اجابة عليه الموت كان عقاب ادم يعني قبل الخطيئة الله خلق ادم ليتكاثر وكانوا رح يبقوا عايشين الى المالانهاية ؟ 

بتمنى تجاوبوني على كل سؤال على حدى مش جواب عام وشكرا جزيلا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
+الاجابة المسيحية+

1]-   الرب الاله   خلق : أدم وحواء : إثنينهما: كياناً واحداً فى سر الزيجة الطاهر:
على صورة الله فى البر وقداسة الحق. على صورة الله فى الحرية والنضج والبر والارادة والفكروالقدرة على الابداع والمسئؤلية -كما أوضحنا .. الله   أوصاهما وباركهما  : بركة الاكثار  والاثمار    قبل  السقوط
فالزيجة  ليست هى السقوط - السقوط هو: إختبار الشر -معرفة الخطيئة - سبر أغوارها - الاستخدام الشهوانى بها -الانحراف بها.

2]   ماتكتبه عن أفكار بشأن أدم فى الجنة  - لها  صبغة "تبدو لى إسلامية "محضة.
فالفكر المسيحى  الله  خلق  آدم  فى الجنة  {ليعملها ويحفظها }:    .  فالعمل  والجدية   والاجتهاد   أحدى  مكونات الحياة فى  الجنة على عكس الافكار الغير مسيحية ...والغدد العرقية كانت موجوده بيولوجيا وفسيولوجيا فى جسد آدم.

بعد السقوط  :   صار الشقاء  والضياع والخسائر والغرائم  والبؤس والآفات والبلاء والأؤبئة والغلاء وسيف الاعداء وغيرها .-مدمجاً  فى  منظومة    " الجد فى العمل " . لا أدرى من أي  النصوص أدركت  أن أدم قبل السقوط  لم تكن عنده غدد عرقية..!!!  فأنت تصادر التشبيهات البلاغية وتستعملها  فى غير  موضعها.
+ رجعنا فى السؤآل ألاخير  : إلى  "لو"  التى هى من عمل الشيطان ... 
واسرة الاشراف بتتضايق لما نقول أن هناك نغمة  تربص فى الاسئلة.
:
:
:  إهتم بأبديتك ولا تدع الشيطان  يضيع وقتك . فالعمر أقصر مما تتصور.
..*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 أبريل 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> الصراحة انا حابب اعرف كل شيء واقتنع بكل شيء لانه خطيئة آدم لها دور كبير جداً في الديانة المسيحية



++++++++++++
أتمنى توضيح مقاصدك  . لاننى  أرى هذا التعليق   غامض  وأتمنى تفسير مقاصدك.


----------



## الرب نوري99 (13 أبريل 2014)

والله انا عمبقرأ ردودك بس مش عارف يا اما انا مش عمبفهم عليك او حضرتك مش فاهم اسئلتي.. اخر رد الك فهمته .. بس بالنسبة لمقاصدي انا عارف انه انت مفكرني مسلم بس انا مسيحي وبتجيني شكوك ومن حقي الاقي اجوبة لشكوكي لانه ما بعرف اآمن بشي وانا مض مقتنع 100% فيه.. وانا جديد فهمت قصة ادم بالتفاصيل كنت فاهم انه الله خلق ادم زينا وبعيش فترة وبموت وبمرض ما كنت فاهم انه الخطيئة هي سبب المرض والموت وصرت افكر بالموضوع من ناحية علمية انه كيف تكوين الجسد ..
انا استنتجت انه ادم ما كان عنده غدد عرقية لما قرات انه قبل الخطيئة مغ كان في تعف ولا عرق بس بعدها صار عدم يتعب ويعرق هاد معناه انه اما الغدد ما كانت تشتغل او انه ما كانت موجودة صح؟
بعتدر ادا عمببين ساذج باسئلتي بس لازم اعرف لانه مؤخرا ناقشني مسلم وقال لي فكرة افخلق لادم عندهم ووقتا بلشت الشكوك


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 أبريل 2014)

أخى الفاضل ..
الله عندما خلق الانسان خلقه ليكون له 
معه شركة وليس ليمرض أو ليموت 
المرض و الموت جاء نتيجة فساد الطبيعة 
البشرية بسبب الخطيئة والعصيان وألى 
اﻷن الخطايا تأتى بالامراض والموت مثل 
من يشرب المخدرات أو يزنى وخلافه ..
فالخطيئة وفساد الطبيعة غير طبيعة آدم 
وأصبح من أن له سلطان على كل الخلائق 
الاخرى فقد هذا السلطان وتغيرت حتى 
طباع المخلوقات تجاهه فمن أن تساعده 
ويتمتع بها الى أن تخيفه وتؤذيه ..
وأصبح قابلا للمرض والموت بسبب هذا 
الفساد ...


----------



## الرب نوري99 (13 أبريل 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> أخى الفاضل ..
> الله عندما خلق الانسان خلقه ليكون له
> معه شركة وليس ليمرض أو ليموت
> المرض و الموت جاء نتيجة فساد الطبيعة
> ...



اها .. يعني الله خلق الانسان لكي يبقى عايش الى الابد لكن بسبب الخطيئة اصبح هناك موت وتغيرت طبيعة الجسد ووظائف اعضاءه ؟ يعني القلب قبل الخطيئة ما كانت مهمته ضخ الدم للحفاظ على الحياة ؟ والاعضاء الحسية لك تكن تعمل المسؤولة عن الاحساس بالالم؟


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 أبريل 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> اها .. يعني الله خلق الانسان لكي يبقى عايش الى الابد لكن بسبب الخطيئة اصبح هناك موت وتغيرت طبيعة الجسد ووظائف اعضاءه ؟ يعني القلب قبل الخطيئة ما كانت مهمته ضخ الدم للحفاظ على الحياة ؟ والاعضاء الحسية لك تكن تعمل المسؤولة عن الاحساس بالالم؟



؟؟؟؟
فين الكلام ده من اللى أنا كاتبه ؟
انا لم أقل بتغيير وظائف بيلوجية فى الانسان 
أو أى عمل من وظائف الجسد قد تغيرت ..
أنا قلت أن طبيعة الانسان هى التى أصبحت 
قابلة للمرض والموت بسبب الخطيئة وفساد 
الطبيعة البشرية . .
من فضلك لا تستنتج كلام لم يقال ..


----------



## الرب نوري99 (13 أبريل 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> ؟؟؟؟
> فين الكلام ده من اللى أنا كاتبه ؟
> انا لم أقل بتغيير وظائف بيلوجية فى الانسان
> أو أى عمل من وظائف الجسد قد تغيرت ..
> ...



ما انا هذا اللي مش فاهمه   !!

شو معنى انه قابلة للمرض والموت ؟؟وكيف قبل ما كانت قابلة للمرض مادام نفس الاعضاء ونفس الوظائف البيولوجية بليز فسرلي وريحني.


----------



## الرب نوري99 (13 أبريل 2014)

مش قادر اقتنع بأنه ما كان في موت جسدي قبل السقوط !!
كيف انفهم كلام الله لما قال لادم "موت تموت" وكلام بولس بانه بخطيئة دخل الموت .. انه موت جسدي ؟ مش يمكن قصده موت روحي فقط ؟


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 أبريل 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> مش قادر اقتنع بأنه ما كان في موت جسدي قبل السقوط !!
> كيف انفهم كلام الله لما قال لادم "موت تموت" وكلام بولس بانه بخطيئة دخل الموت .. انه موت جسدي ؟ مش يمكن قصده موت روحي فقط ؟



الموت هو موت أدبى .. أنفصال الانسان عن الله .. أو موت روحى .
الموت هو موت أبدى .. وهو مصير الاشرار
فى جهنم مع أبليس وملائكته الى الابد .
الموت هو موت جسدى .. وهو أنفصال الجسد 
عن النفس .
فحينما قال الله ﻵدم موتا تموت كان كل أنواع 
الموت فبعد الخطيئة تعرض للموت الادبى أو 
الروحى وهو الانفصال عن حضرة الله ومعيته ..
وبعدها مات الموت الجسدى بأنفصال نفسه 
عن جسده .. وبعد موته ذهبت روحه للجحيم 
ولولا توبته وأنتظاره فداء المخلص لهلكت 
روحه فى جهنم وكان هذا موتا أبديا ..
وكلام معلمنا بولس الرسول يثبت أن الموت 
دخل ألى العالم بسبب ونتيجة للخطية .


----------



## الرب نوري99 (13 أبريل 2014)

بس فكرة انه قبل ادم ما كان في موت كثير مش منطقية ومخالفة للعلم ..
قرأت قبل شوي من مصادر مسيحية انه الموت هو روحي فقط وانه قبل ادم كان في موت بدليل موت النباتات اللي الله سمح لادم يأكل منه يعني فكرة الموت كانت موجودة !
كيف ممكن اعرف الحقيقة


----------



## الرب نوري99 (13 أبريل 2014)

ومثل ما احنا عارفين الاكل هو ضروري لنمو الخلايا ونمو الجسم والبقاء على قيد الحياة ،، لو ما كان في موت فيزيائي قبل آدم لماذا اذن يحتاج للغذاء ؟؟

اليس هذا دليل على ان الموت هو فقط روحي لانه لو كان جسدي كان ادم مات بلحظتها
كمان المسيح حكى انه اللي بآمن فيه لا يموت الى الابد .. يعني معنى ذلك انه تكون له الحياة الابدية وليس معناها لا يموت جسدياً لانه كلنا بنموت


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 أبريل 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> شكرا عالاجابات بس اعذروني لسا لدي غموض للعلم انا مسيحي ومفتخر في دلك لكن دائما تواجهني استفساراع وانتم الوحيدين من يستطيعون الإجابة. .



*العفو حضرتك 
مش مهم إن كنت مسيحى أو لا 
إسأل براحتك بس إقرا الاجابات لو سمحت *




الرب نوري99 قال:


> حسب سفر التكوين الله خلق ادم وحواء ليتكاثروا يعني سواء حدثت الخطية ام لا كانوا سيتكاثروا صح؟


*الله أعلم*



الرب نوري99 قال:


> حسب كمان السفر انه الله خلق ادم ليعمل بدون تعب بس بعد الخطيئة صار يعرق ويتعب طب انا اللي مش راضي يدخل عقلي كيف مثلا ما كان يعرق وكان عنده الغدد اللي بتفرز العرق!؟



*فين حكاية العرق ديه 
تقصد بِعَرَقِ وَجْهِكَ تَاكُلُ خُبْزا - بِالتَّعَبِ تَاكُلُ مِنْهَا كُلَّ ايَّامِ حَيَاتِكَ؟؟؟
لا ما هو ممكن كان بيعرق و هو بيلعب :11azy:
لكن كلمه بعرق جبينك تأكل خبزا يعنى هتكافح عشان تاكل  
و هتتعب برضوا عشان تاكل


*





الرب نوري99 قال:


> وسؤال اخر لم اجد اجابة عليه الموت كان عقاب ادم يعني قبل الخطيئة الله خلق ادم ليتكاثر وكانوا رح يبقوا عايشين الى المالانهاية ؟
> 
> بتمنى تجاوبوني على كل سؤال على حدى مش جواب عام وشكرا جزيلا



*لو ما كانش غلط كان عاش الى ما لا نهاية بالجسد
لكن : الله أعلم موضوع التكاثر دا *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 أبريل 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> بس فكرة انه قبل ادم ما كان في موت كثير مش منطقية ومخالفة للعلم ..
> قرأت قبل شوي من مصادر مسيحية انه الموت هو روحي فقط وانه قبل ادم كان في موت بدليل موت النباتات اللي الله سمح لادم يأكل منه يعني فكرة الموت كانت موجودة !
> كيف ممكن اعرف الحقيقة



*فكرة الموت كانت موجودة فى النباتات و الحيوانات حضرتك *


----------



## الرب نوري99 (13 أبريل 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *العفو حضرتك
> مش مهم إن كنت مسيحى أو لا
> إسأل براحتك بس إقرا الاجابات لو سمحت *
> 
> ...



شكرا لك ..

بس نقطة انه عاش الى ما لا نهاية مش منطقية ! ولو كان يقصد الله الموت الجسدي لما قال له موت تموت لماذا لم يمت في هذه اللحظة .. أليس هذا دليل على ان الموت المقصود هو موت روحي وانفصاله عن الله فقط ؟ يعني لو ما اخطأ ادم كان رح يجي يوم ويموت 

بتمنى توضحلي النقضة هذه وشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 أبريل 2014)

يا أستاذى الفاضل ..
لا يجوز أن تقارن النبات والحيوان الذى ليس به روح بالانسان الذى فيه نسمة حياة من الله ..
الانسان لو لم يخطئ لما كان عرف الموت ..


----------



## الرب نوري99 (13 أبريل 2014)

*المشكلة كل واحد بيحكي شكل .. قرأت من اكثر من مصادر مسيحية عربية واجنبية
البعض يقول ان عدم وجود موت للانسان قبل السقوط مخالف للمنطق وللعلم بالتالي المقصود بالموت هو روحي
والبعض "كما انتم تقولون" يقول ان الانسان لو لم يخطى لعاش الى الابد اكن منقطياً لأصبح عدد الناس في العالم يفوق الخيال لو كل شخص انجب ابناء دون موت !!

انا عقلي تخربط *


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 أبريل 2014)

يا أخى الفاضل ..
الانسان لو لم يختبر الشر وتفسد طبيعته 
كان سيتغير هذا الجسد بجسد ممجد روحانى 
غير خاضع للمادة بدون موت ..
أقرأ معى هذه الاية من رسالة معلمنا 
بولس الرسول الى أهل كرونثوس الاولى ..
 1 Corinthians: 15. 51. هوذا سرّ اقوله لكم. لا نرقد كلنا ولكننا كلنا نتغيّر 52. في لحظة في طرفة عين عند البوق الاخير. فانه سيبوق فيقام الاموات عديمي فساد ونحن نتغيّر. 53. لان هذا الفاسد لا بد ان يلبس عدم فساد وهذا المائت يلبس عدم موت. 
فاذا دققت جيدا فى كلمات الوحى ستفهم 
أن وقت المجئ الثانى المؤمنون سيتغيرون 
لعدم الفساد ويكونون ذوى أجساد روحانية 
ممجدة .. وهذا هو الذى كان معد لادم 
وجنسه أن لم يخالف وصايا الله وعاش 
معه فى شركة محبته كان سيتبدل جسده 
الى جسد روحانى بلا موت ..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 أبريل 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> شكرا لك ..
> 
> بس نقطة انه عاش الى ما لا نهاية مش منطقية ! ولو كان يقصد الله الموت الجسدي لما قال له موت تموت لماذا لم يمت في هذه اللحظة .. أليس هذا دليل على ان الموت المقصود هو موت روحي وانفصاله عن الله فقط ؟ يعني لو ما اخطأ ادم كان رح يجي يوم ويموت
> 
> بتمنى توضحلي النقضة هذه وشكرا مرة اخرى



*بدأ الموت (الفساد) يعمل فيه 

أنت أيضا الموت يعمل فيك من لحظة تكونك زيجوت أد النقطة داخل رحم والدتك

و أنا أيضا 

و البشر جميعا

الفساد يعمل فينا 

هل أنت تشعر بذلك حاليا ؟؟*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 أبريل 2014)

*[] للمرة الثانية
أوجه عناية الزميل المحترم
بكل مودة واحترام الى وجود نص  قانونى   يمنع التطرق للمنهج الغييبي الافتراضي  - " لو"
بينما الزميل  نازل "لوّلوّة"....اتمنى ان ننحصر فى الموضوع. وعدم التطرق الى الغيبييات 
التى ردى الاوحد عليها   الله أعلم - الله  أقدر 
فالله لا يعجز امام ما تفترض.

أيضاً  الزميل  : يتكرم  بتوزيع  صكوك ماهو منطقي وماهو غير منطقي.
أيضاً الزميل يقفز من سؤأل إلى سؤآل. هكذا على سبيل المثال:



			شكرا لك ..

بس نقطة انه عاش الى ما لا نهاية مش منطقية ! ولو كان يقصد الله الموت الجسدي لما قال له موت تموت لماذا لم يمت في هذه اللحظة .. أليس هذا دليل على ان الموت المقصود هو موت روحي وانفصاله عن الله فقط ؟ يعني لو ما اخطأ ادم كان رح يجي يوم ويموت 

بتمنى توضحلي النقضة هذه وشكرا مرة اخرى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا ليس منافى لقوانين المنتدى -هذا منافي لقوانين وقواعد اى حوار مثمر أو بناء. يهدف للوصول لشئ.
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 أبريل 2014)

*

الرب نوري99 قال:



			بس فكرة انه قبل ادم ما كان في موت كثير مش منطقية ومخالفة للعلم ..
قرأت قبل شوي من مصادر مسيحية انه الموت هو روحي فقط وانه قبل ادم كان في موت بدليل موت النباتات اللي الله سمح لادم يأكل منه يعني فكرة الموت كانت موجودة !
كيف ممكن اعرف الحقيقة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا  حبيبي    -  الثمار والنباتات  -والاعشاب الموجودة فى الجنة   ..:   
ليست مخلوقة على   صورة  الله  ومثاله   {فى الخلود وفى البر  وفى حرية الارادة والادراك وتحمل المسئؤلية}
 يا حبيبي  هذه كائنات غير عاقلة - {  أشياء   }  غير مكلفة -وبالاساس ليس لها عنصر الخلود الذى هو الروح.
سيادتك مش عارف الفارق بين الخليقة الحرة -المدركة -التى خلقت للحرية وللسيادة ولشراكة الطبيعة الالهية \
 وبين الاشياء والجمادات التى هى  (-فى الموت نفسه-)؟؟؟؟  

+  من يناقشك من الاخوة المسلمين  حسب ما تفضلت سيادتك -  هنا
هو شديد الجهل والتجهيل  بيغالط وبيغلط بقدر إستماتته فى تشكيك سيادتك فى عقيدتك 
وأرجوا من هو غير متخصص او غير مؤهل  للحوارات من هذا النوع أن  يعفي نفسه من هذه المتاهات لان منهجهم هو إنهاك المسيحى فى الجدل اللفظى . .فتجنب هذه المحاورات إذا لم تكن مستعد لها وقتئذٍ.​*


----------



## الرب نوري99 (13 أبريل 2014)

*شكرا جميعا على الردود واعتذر لمخالفة القوانين

لكن آخر سؤال الى عبد يسوع المسيح
انت قلت "جسد روحانى بلا موت" 

كيف يمكن لهذا الجسد ان يتكاثر دون عملية التزاوج اذا كان روحاني لا يتأثر بالمادة؟*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 أبريل 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> *شكرا جميعا على الردود واعتذر لمخالفة القوانين
> 
> لكن آخر سؤال الى عبد يسوع المسيح
> انت قلت "جسد روحانى بلا موت"
> ...



يا أخى العزيز ..
لقد قلت سيتغير ويتبدل أى يعيش فى الجسد 
المادى فى حياته على الارض ثم بعد ذلك 
يأتى وقت ويتغير الى جسد روحانى ليعيش 
فى الملكوت ..


----------



## الرب نوري99 (13 أبريل 2014)

*اوك هلأ فهمت
بس ضل شغلة وهي .. لماذا كان آدم يأكل بما ان الموت الجسدي لم يكن موجود
الاكل لازم للنمو .. وبالتالي بعد الاكل هناك تخلص من فضلات .. والتخلص من الفضلات مهم للحفاظ على الجسم لان تراكمها تؤدي للوفاه

؟!!*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 أبريل 2014)

يا عزيزى ..
الانسان كان سيحى حياته بطريقة عادية 
من ناحية الطعام والشراب بس اللى كان 
هايفرق أن الطعام كان نباتى فقط ..


----------



## الرب نوري99 (13 أبريل 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> يا عزيزى ..
> الانسان كان سيحى حياته بطريقة عادية
> من ناحية الطعام والشراب بس اللى كان
> هايفرق أن الطعام كان نباتى فقط ..



طيب لو تفكر منطقياً سبب الطعام والشراب هو الحفاظ على الحياة ! فبالتالي عدم وجود موت يعني عدم الحاجة الى الطعام صح او لا؟


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 أبريل 2014)

أخى الحبيب ..
الانسان كان سيعيش حياته الطبيعية 
والطعام والشراب لازم لبناء جسد الانسان 
والتقدم فى العمر وعندما يأتى وقت 
معين يعلمه الله بدلا أن يموت يتغير 
الجسد المادى ألى جسد روحانى ممجد 
ليعيش الابدية مع الله فى ملكوت السموات ..


----------



## الرب نوري99 (13 أبريل 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> أخى الحبيب ..
> الانسان كان سيعيش حياته الطبيعية
> والطعام والشراب لازم لبناء جسد الانسان
> والتقدم فى العمر وعندما يأتى وقت
> ...



iهل هناك نص من الكتاب المقدس على هذا الكلام؟


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 أبريل 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> iهل هناك نص من الكتاب المقدس على هذا الكلام؟



ذكرتها لك هنا ..
www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3608493&postcount=28


----------



## الرب نوري99 (13 أبريل 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> ذكرتها لك هنا ..
> www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3608493&postcount=28



هذا في المجيء الثاني ليس بداية الخلق


----------



## Desperado_3d (13 أبريل 2014)

سلام المسيح ..
قرأت ردودك في الموضوع يا أخي "الرب نوري99"
وأرى أنك تبحث عن رد ودليل "علمي" يثبت أن جسدي آدم وحواء كانا خالدين. لأنك ترى أن ذلك مخالف للعلم والمنطق. حسناً ...

هل من المنطق أن يُشق البحر الأحمر حتى يعبر شعب الرب؟
هل من المنطق أن تنزل نار من السماء على مدينتي سدوم وعمورة فقط؟
هل من المنطق أن يولد شخص من عذراء؟!
هل من المنطق أن يقوم شخص من الموت؟

ما أريد أن اوصله لك هو أن الرب قادر "بكل بساطة" أن يحفظ جسد آدم وحواء من الموت "المنطقي" بكلمةٍ منه. 
هناك الكثير من الأسئلة يا أخي الحبيب التي لا يستطيع العلم والمنطق والإنسان الإجابة عنها, ليس لأن ذلك غير مسموح, بل لأنها فوق استيعابنا.

وبالنسبة لجسدي آدم وحواء, فأنا أؤمن أن جسديهما كانا خالدين. كيف؟ بكلمة وأمر الله الكلي القدرة.

سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل وصف يكون معك ومع الجميع.


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 أبريل 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> هذا في المجيء الثاني ليس بداية الخلق



هذا الذى كان معد لﻷنسان من قبل الله ..
وسيحدث للمؤمنين وقت المجئ الثانى ..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 أبريل 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> عندما يأتى وقت
> معين يعلمه الله بدلا أن يموت يتغير
> الجسد المادى ألى جسد روحانى ممجد
> ليعيش الابدية مع الله فى ملكوت السموات ..



*ما هذا ؟؟
لا يوجد مصدر فى الكتاب المقدس لهذا الكلام 
و من حق السائل الاستفسار

أنا أيضا لا أقتنع بهذا الكلام 

*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 أبريل 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما هذا ؟؟
> لا يوجد مصدر فى الكتاب المقدس لهذا الكلام
> و من حق السائل الاستفسار
> 
> ...


مش فاهم وجهه  نظر حضرتك  ياااختى العزيزة الغالية   إزاى  الكلام ده مالوش مصدر؟
أمال  كورنثوس الاولى 15  دى ايه
[Q-BIBLE]  40. وَأَجْسَامٌ سَمَاوِيَّةٌ وَأَجْسَامٌ أَرْضِيَّةٌ. لَكِنَّ مَجْدَ السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ شَيْءٌ وَمَجْدَ الأَرْضِيَّاتِ آخَرُ.
41. مَجْدُ الشَّمْسِ شَيْءٌ وَمَجْدُ الْقَمَرِ آخَرُ وَمَجْدُ النُّجُومِ آخَرُ. لأَنَّ نَجْماً يَمْتَازُ عَنْ نَجْمٍ فِي الْمَجْدِ.
42. هَكَذَا أَيْضاً قِيَامَةُ الأَمْوَاتِ: يُزْرَعُ فِي فَسَادٍ وَيُقَامُ فِي عَدَمِ فَسَادٍ.
43. يُزْرَعُ فِي هَوَانٍ وَيُقَامُ فِي مَجْدٍ. يُزْرَعُ فِي ضُعْفٍ وَيُقَامُ فِي قُوَّةٍ.
44. يُزْرَعُ جِسْماً حَيَوَانِيّاً وَيُقَامُ جِسْماً رُوحَانِيّاً. يُوجَدُ جِسْمٌ حَيَوَانِيٌّ وَيُوجَدُ جِسْمٌ رُوحَانِيٌّ.
45. هَكَذَا مَكْتُوبٌ أَيْضاً: «صَارَ آدَمُ الإِنْسَانُ الأَوَّلُ نَفْساً حَيَّةً وَآدَمُ الأَخِيرُ رُوحاً مُحْيِياً».
46. لَكِنْ لَيْسَ الرُّوحَانِيُّ أَوَّلاً بَلِ الْحَيَوَانِيُّ وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ الرُّوحَانِيُّ.
47. الإِنْسَانُ الأَوَّلُ مِنَ الأَرْضِ تُرَابِيٌّ. الإِنْسَانُ الثَّانِي الرَّبُّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ.
48. كَمَا هُوَ التُّرَابِيُّ هَكَذَا التُّرَابِيُّونَ أَيْضاً وَكَمَا هُوَ السَّمَاوِيُّ هَكَذَا السَّمَاوِيُّونَ أَيْضاً.
49. وَكَمَا لَبِسْنَا صُورَةَ التُّرَابِيِّ سَنَلْبَسُ أَيْضاً صُورَةَ السَّمَاوِيِّ.
50. فَأَقُولُ هَذَا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ: إِنَّ لَحْماً وَدَماً لاَ يَقْدِرَانِ أَنْ يَرِثَا مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ وَلاَ يَرِثُ الْفَسَادُ عَدَمَ الْفَسَادِ.
*51. هُوَذَا سِرٌّ أَقُولُهُ لَكُمْ: لاَ نَرْقُدُ كُلُّنَا وَلَكِنَّنَا كُلَّنَا نَتَغَيَّرُ
52. فِي لَحْظَةٍ فِي طَرْفَةِ عَيْنٍ عِنْدَ الْبُوقِ الأَخِيرِ. فَإِنَّهُ سَيُبَوَّقُ فَيُقَامُ الأَمْوَاتُ عَدِيمِي فَسَادٍ وَنَحْنُ نَتَغَيَّرُ.*
53. لأَنَّ هَذَا الْفَاسِدَ لاَ بُدَّ أَنْ يَلْبَسَ عَدَمَ فَسَادٍ وَهَذَا الْمَائِتَ يَلْبَسُ عَدَمَ مَوْتٍ.
54. وَمَتَى لَبِسَ هَذَا الْفَاسِدُ عَدَمَ فَسَادٍ وَلَبِسَ هَذَا الْمَائِتُ عَدَمَ مَوْتٍ فَحِينَئِذٍ تَصِيرُ الْكَلِمَةُ الْمَكْتُوبَةُ: «ابْتُلِعَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى غَلَبَةٍ».
55. أَيْنَ شَوْكَتُكَ يَا مَوْتُ؟ أَيْنَ غَلَبَتُكِ يَا هَاوِيَةُ؟
56. أَمَّا شَوْكَةُ الْمَوْتِ فَهِيَ الْخَطِيَّةُ وَقُوَّةُ الْخَطِيَّةِ هِيَ النَّامُوسُ.
57. وَلَكِنْ شُكْراً لِلَّهِ الَّذِي يُعْطِينَا الْغَلَبَةَ بِرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.   [/Q-BIBLE]
أختى الفاضلة:   دماً ولحماً  - بصورتهما الارضية المعتادة- لا يقدران ان يرثا ملكوت السموات


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 أبريل 2014)

ممكن الرجوع للتفسير ..
www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/tadros/1Corinthians/15


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 أبريل 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> مش فاهم وجهه  نظر حضرتك  ياااختى العزيزة الغالية   إزاى  الكلام ده مالوش مصدر؟
> أمال  كورنثوس الاولى 15  دى ايه
> [Q-BIBLE]  40. وَأَجْسَامٌ سَمَاوِيَّةٌ وَأَجْسَامٌ أَرْضِيَّةٌ. لَكِنَّ مَجْدَ السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ شَيْءٌ وَمَجْدَ الأَرْضِيَّاتِ آخَرُ.
> 41. مَجْدُ الشَّمْسِ شَيْءٌ وَمَجْدُ الْقَمَرِ آخَرُ وَمَجْدُ النُّجُومِ آخَرُ. لأَنَّ نَجْماً يَمْتَازُ عَنْ نَجْمٍ فِي الْمَجْدِ.
> ...



*السائل بيسأل عن آدم 
لو ما كانش أكل من الشجرة 
مش بيسأل عن حالنا بعد القيامة *


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 أبريل 2014)

من تفسير أبونا تادرس يعقوب لعدد 51 
أصحاح 15 من رسالة معلمنا بولس الرسول 
الاولى الى أهل كورنثوس ..
 ﺳﻨﺘﺠﺪﺩ ﻧﺤﻦ ﺃﻳﻀًﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﺴﺪ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ
ﻳﻠﺒﺲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺳﺪ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻔﺴﺎﺩ ﻓﻴﺼﻴﺮ
ﺟﺴﺪًﺍ ﺭﻭﺣﺎﻧﻴًﺎ . ﺁﺩﻡ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻐﻴﺮ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺇﻟﻰ
ﻣﺜﻞ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺠﺴﻢ، ﺑﻞ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﻮﺿﻮﻋًﺎ ﻟﻪ
ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻫﻜﺬﺍ ﻟﻮ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ
ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﻮﺕ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺴﺒﺔ ﻟﺠﺴﺪﻩ
ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﻌﻲ . ﺃﺧﻴﺮًﺍ ﻓﺈﻥ ﺑﻮﻟﺲ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻘﻞ :
" ﺍﻟﺠﺴﺪ ﻣﺎﺋﺖ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻴﺔ" ، ﺑﻞ
ﺍﻟﺠﺴﺪ ﻣﺎﺕ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻴﺔ


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 أبريل 2014)

لتوضيح الامور أكثر ..
الموت لم يكن للانسان الا انه عندما أخطأ 
أصبح قابلا للفساد من مرض وموت .. 
أن لم يكن الانسان سيموت ويكون خالدا 
هل كان خلوده على الارض ولم يكن يدخل 
الملكوت ؟ أم أنه كان سيدخل الملكوت 
بجسده المادى ؟
أن كان المؤمنون الموجودن أحياء وقت 
مجئ الرب سيتغير جسدهم المادى ألى 
روحانى ممجد بقول بولس الرسول ..
كيف وكيف كان سيكون وضع آدم أن لم 
يخطئ ؟


----------

